# Vaccines for living in Thailand



## Jelly_Bud (Jul 22, 2014)

Hello :wave:

When moving to Thailand to live in Bangkok, would I need to have any injections prior before the move???

(I've never had any when going on Holiday to Bangkok)

Thanks for the help.


----------



## rubberfarmer (Jul 26, 2014)

That will depend on where you come from and what vaccinations you have all ready had.
Probably nothing more needed. Jim


----------

